
The Bitcoin Model for Crowdfunding - nreece
http://startupboy.com/2014/03/09/the-bitcoin-model-for-crowdfunding/
======
ASneakyFox
I'm pretty sure giving investors worthless virtual coins instead of actual
stock certificates is illegal.

